# Weight # needed for Schmidt Modern-Line monoblocks



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

Hi, I'm looking into race wheels, but would like something decent looking as well, and Schmidt's don't appear to be too expensive. 
TunerShop completely refuses to check the weight of any wheel







, so does anyone know what this wheel weighs in either 15x8" or 16x9"?
Thanks!











_Modified by Michael Blue at 5:57 PM 8-30-2005_


----------



## quickbrick (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: Weight # needed for Schmidt Modern-Line monoblocks (Michael Blue)*

Forget what they weigh exactly, but shipping weight for each of my 15x8s was 8 kilograms (individually boxed).


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: Weight # needed for Schmidt Modern-Line monoblocks (quickbrick)*

That'd be like 17.6lbs, but the came with all the hardware, right?
Still a bit heavy for the track. Not bad for the street...


----------



## quickbrick (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: Weight # needed for Schmidt Modern-Line monoblocks (Michael Blue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_That'd be like 17.6lbs, but the came with all the hardware, right?
Still a bit heavy for the track. Not bad for the street...


That includes the box too, so figure about 16 lbs. or so...


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: Weight # needed for Schmidt Modern-Line monoblocks (quickbrick)*

You might want to look into these ... the original Revolutions .. come in Road, Race, and Ralley verions. Just have to find a shop that'll import them from the UK.
http://www.revolutionwheels.com/
Try here maybe http://www.midatlanticmotorspo...n.htm


_Modified by 16V_Scirocco_GTX at 9:45 PM 9-1-2005_


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: Weight # needed for Schmidt Modern-Line monoblocks (16V_Scirocco_GTX)*

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: Weight # needed for Schmidt Modern-Line monoblocks (Michael Blue)*

Hello,
The Revolution wheel company actually produces those for Schmidt, so it would be the exact same weight. 
I can get the Schmidt wheels, however I don't have the 15x8 in stock to weigh them for you. I do have (1) 16x9 that weighs a hefty 26lbs.
They would take about 4 -6 weeks to bring in from Germany.
Call the shop to place an order.
(805)526-9577
Thanks, Travis


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: Weight # needed for Schmidt Modern-Line monoblocks ([email protected])*

Travis, thanks for the offer to weigh them for me!
Planning out my winter project now...
Thanks!


----------



## 4valvemk2 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: Weight # needed for Schmidt Modern-Line monoblocks (Michael Blue)*

I'm pretty sure the 15x8 weighs 16lbs


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: Weight # needed for Schmidt Modern-Line monoblocks (4valvemk2)*

I think you are right about the 15x8, I did weigh the 16x9 and it totaled 26 lbs +/- an ounce or 2.
Cheers,
Travis


----------



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Weight # needed for Schmidt Modern-Line monoblocks (Michael Blue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_Hi, I'm looking into race wheels, but would like something decent looking as well, and Schmidt's don't appear to be too expensive. 
TunerShop completely refuses to check the weight of any wheel







, so does anyone know what this wheel weighs in either 15x8" or 16x9"?
Thanks!










Hi Michael,
We do not completely refuse to check wheel weights. If you look at the selection on wheels we carry it is difficult to have the weight for each and every rim.
Also it is not common for German wheel manufactures to mention their wheel weights. Wheels are not sold in Germany over the weight.
I will try to get the exact information until Monday.
Tunershop is North American Distributor for Schmidt Revolution and we carry the entire Schmidt lineup in stock
Schmidt Modern Line 15x8 4x100 in stock *$206* each and free shipping via 3 Days UPS express on the set. Lugs and hub centric rings included.
Schmidt Modern Line 15x8 5x100 on back order until end of November
Schmidt Modern Line 16x9 in stock *$232* each and free shipping via 3 Days UPS express on the set. Lugs and hub centric rings included.
_Dealer Inquires Welcome_


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: Weight # needed for Schmidt Modern-Line monoblocks (streetsounds)*


_Quote, originally posted by *streetsounds* »_
Hi Michael,
We do not completely refuse to check wheel weights.

My email from your store...

_Quote »_"As much as I like to check the weight it is impossible. We have 27 locations and resell world wide. If we would start weighing all customer requests we would have to hire an additional employee ;-) "

The vehicle I'm planning the build on is for racing purposes and wheel weights are of prime importance. 


_Quote, originally posted by *streetsounds* »_...free shipping via 3 Days UPS express on the set. Lugs and hub centric rings included.

This part is excellent! Your pricing, selection, the free accessories included...All rock. The response i got via email left something to be desired however. 

_Quote, originally posted by *streetsounds* »_I will try to get the exact information until Monday.

Thank you for that, I look forward to your information. I would very much like to purchase these wheels from you, but as I mentioned, weight will be a deciding factor. 
Thanks for your interest and reply here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

